# Topics > Related topics > Automatons, automata >  Maillardet's automaton

## Airicist

Maillardet's automaton on Wikipedia

Henri Maillardet on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Henri Maillardet's Automaton at The Franklin Institute Scien 

Uploaded on Sep 21, 2007




> Stored in the brass memory of The Franklin Institute's automaton built by Henri Maillardet in 1810 are four drawings and three poems. In this video, the automaton reproduces a poem.

----------


## Airicist

Franklin Institute's Maillardet Automaton Demo 11/04/07 

Uploaded on Mar 26, 2008




> A demonstration of the Maillardet's Automaton at The Franklin Institute after a book signing of The Invention of Hugo Cabret by Brian Selznick, 11/04/2007. Andy Baron, who restored the machine with Charles Penniman in April, 2007, operates the machine.

----------


## Airicist

Demonstration of the Seven Renderings of the Maillardet Automaton

Published on Feb 16, 2014




> On February 15, 2014 the Franklin Institute brought together a group of clock makers, conservators, and engineers for a day-long meeting to discuss the Maillardet Automaton, and at the conclusion of the day's talks we were all treated to a very rare private performance of all seven renderings of this amazing 214 year old machine that was the inspiration for the film Hugo. Enjoy!

----------

